# Happy Birthday black_rose



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 27, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-black_rose (born 1992, Age: 20)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Shannon! It's such a delight to have met you here: I love your curiosity and enthusiasm about doctrine, and your kind sincerity. I pray you will have such a wonderful year, and that even in hardships you will know the comfort of God's presence.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shannon!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## black_rose (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I completely forgot about the birthday threads on the forums, else I would have said something sooner (since I'm almost a month late @[email protected] ). Thank you all sooo much!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## black_rose (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys.


----------

